# Newbie with 2.5g, 5 gallon planted tank ATTEMPT...I need help!



## SunnyBetta (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess I should have started from at least a 10g, but I saw wonders being done with 1 gallon planted bowls and such, and with the lack of space smaller tanks were the only option.

I currently have 4 bettas, and hope to have 4 planted tanks to house them. But so far I've just encountered problem after problem - not being able to find aquatic plants being a first. Shocking to say there's only 1 decent aquarium store that stocks plants. Second is the potting soil...I found one. But after reading up here I'm not sure f it's suitable anymore - there's 'plant food' for 8-9 months and wetting agents in the soil 

I had tried out 1 inch of said potting soil with 1/2 inch medium pebbles on top. Err, I'm not too sure what I'm doing, so here's some pics: 2.5 gallon








Now that I look at it...it's rather sparse. Maybe that was the reason why I've got some brown algae spots growing. The tank is somewhat more grown out now, will try to get pics tomorrow. This tank sits next to the windowsill, so gets sunlight pretty much 12 hours everyday...I've since taped a white backdrop to the tank side facing the window.









And this is the 5 gallon. The substrate is basically the potting soil and gravel. It is further from the window but catches daylight form the side. I'm thinking if I should get crushed coral... and the plants I've found are - hornwort, elodea, cabomba in the 2.5g and one that looks like wisteria but stemmed...I feel so dumb, but if someone can identify it for me that'll be great!

I'm going to divvy up the 5g to house 2 bettas. But first the planted tank concept has to work. I'm probably doing a TON of things wrong here, I'm new to fishkeeping (3 months now!) and it's my 1st attempt with planted tanks. And I've lost all my chem/bio education from high school now...

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :hippie: 

I've never used potting soil before, so I really can't help with that. The gravel you have on top is much too large, using a 3mm gravel is best. 

You need to add a lot more plants, low light ones since you are using window light only. Some low light plants are Hornwort, Crypts, Anubias and Java fern/moss. I'm afraid that the Cabomba will not do well, since it likes high light and C02. You may want to think about adding a clamp on light to give the plants more light. 

I'm assuming you are trying to go the El-natural route, so check out our El-natural forum for a lot of great info.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

welcome to the world of planted tanks! It can be quite an adventure, with ups and downs along the way. I've found that persistance is the most important thing! I love the look of the 5g tank with the frame. I agree with trenac, more plants are a must. They will help absorb nutrients so you don't get a massive algae breakout. I know you mentioned not having a good local store to buy from, and while I have plenty of stores to buy from locally, I've found that the best place to get quality, healthy plants is from right here on APC. Check out the for sale/trade forum, most are very reasonable prices and often there are plants for shipping only. Good luck!


----------



## SunnyBetta (Oct 18, 2006)

Awww, thanks for the great welcomes! I forgot to introduce myself...  As you can tell I'm new to fishkeeping, we are talking months here. I've only experienced bettas and the nitrogen cycle. Figured bettas should be hardy enough to ride out my mistakes, and so far they've been doing geat! So now I want planted tanks, cos well, I like the look and idea of it 

Yes I think I will have to look online for plants eventually...elodea seems to be the pest of choice in the store. Can you believe that I was worried that I'd overplanted my tanks? -_-

But that was before I'd found this place  You guys are great! Thanks so much for the info. I think I'll post my potting soil question in the El Natural section too. 

And the gravel...well, can I saw shopping time?


----------

